# Bus from Finglas to Swords



## collieb (21 Nov 2007)

Does anyone know if there is any direct bus that travels between finglas and swords?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Nov 2007)

Moved from Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions.


----------



## pc7 (22 Nov 2007)

dont know of a direct one but you could get the 17a from finglas to santry and get the 41, 41b, 41c, 33 to swords. Only posting this option as you've had no feedback, hope it helps.


----------



## swordshead (22 Nov 2007)

No i dont think so..pc7s advice is spot on..itll require 2 buses!


----------



## dereko1969 (22 Nov 2007)

you might get a better response here:
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=246


----------



## collieb (22 Nov 2007)

Thanks for replies, and apologies for worng forum but was in a rush when i posted!!

HAd a fair idea there are no Dublin Bus routes but was checking for private operators. Its a pity because the two places are so close you could cycle - if you were into that sort of thing!! Know a guy who has just move to Finglas and offered a job in Swords, but no car. Even though they are a 15 minute drive apart it could take 90 minutes by bus!! Only in Dublin...


----------



## ClubMan (22 Nov 2007)

So why doesn't *HE *cycle or get a moped or something?


----------



## collieb (22 Nov 2007)

Because *HE* isn't into that sort of thing (his words)! Though 4 buses - a 3 hour or more round trip - into and from work every day might help to change his mind!


----------



## ClubMan (22 Nov 2007)

I guess he doesn't really want the job if lack of a direct bus route to it from his home is a deal breaker.


----------

